# For you muskie nuts...



## njsimonson

I saw a 48" muskie sunning herself just off the edge of our dock on big Detroit Lake yesterday in about 3' of water. My fiance and I watched her for about five minutes, heads hanging over the water like we were 5 year olds.

'Bout a month to go!


----------



## waterwolf

That is always an awesome site.



> heads hanging over the water like we were 5 year olds.


I would have done the same.


----------



## lvmylabs

You have me drooling right now Nick, I was planning on hitting up Big Detroit for Muskie opener. I have been busy getting the big rods ready the past couple of days

Tight lines

Jim


----------



## SODSUCKER

Why Nick why? Why must you taunt me like that? Typically has the opener been good on Big Detroit?


----------



## njsimonson

I've only fished the DL muskie opener twice, and only once seriously. We got a couple follows, but not much else, but that in itself, I guess is a successful outing.

I always check with the anglers as they cruise by the creek near our place. There's a 10' hump in 24' of water about 200 yards out from our cabin that many people fish, then swing in hit the creek and move back out. Last year there was a 49 caught on opener, and that was the biggest I heard. Lots of follows. I make it a point to ask them all how they do, just for information's sake.

I think the bigger ones on DL are getting more "education" as the popularity of the lake increases, but I'd guess like most spring fish, they've forgotten some of last season's lessons. :beer:


----------



## canadianmoose

saw a big one today near a dock when i was loading my boat. stuck its tail out of the water at me, just massive body, only got to see the back quarter of it though. she was just waving a hi at me, see you in a month LOL


----------



## schultz345

simonson are u talking about sucker creek on south shore...? if so im about 10 cabins down from the creek. my dad has seen two 40 inch+ muskies by my dock in the last week as well.


----------



## njsimonson

Schultz -

Small world! We're the freakishly bright green cabin about 50 yards from the creek, next to the starter castle with the copper roof. Fished there this weekend and at about 1 a.m. on opener, Ol Mama Muskie ( whom my fiance has now named "Candy" ) came rolling up to sniff the bait bucket. She lay about 3 feet from us at times, and we casted over her in search of walleyes, she never once flashed on a jig or the crankbaits we were throwing.

In the darkness with just a headlamp for light, standing next to a monster like that gets a little unnerving! Will she go for the bucket, my lure or my ankles? LOL! Finally I shooed her off, after she left we started catching walleyes - go figure!


----------



## schultz345

haha thats crazy, my old cabin is that bright blue one a few down from there... my parents are good friends with the people with that copper roof cabin and i also know the people in that brown cabin with the wakeboard boat well. my new cabin is towards the bluff a few down from your cabin. where u guys there a few years ago cuz i remember walking over there and meeting some guys in that cabin that were having a kegger i think?


----------



## njsimonson

Schultz -

You betcha man. You'll have to stop down and say hi sometime this summer, Memorial Day weekend should be awesome, hoping for nice weather. Maybe we can all get together for some muskie hunting in June. My brother and the young guy from the brown wakeboarding house (Jordan) should be in Australia right now. They are both there on an 18-day excursion worth 4 biology credits.


----------



## goose0613

I know your cabin! I fished that 10 foot hump regularly during my NDSU years. Good spot.


----------



## njsimonson

Yeaaaaah...she's a tough one to miss!

And that hump is always a stop for muskie anglers, and the bluegills do well there too!


----------



## schultz345

ah ya i got a buncha my friends doing that australia trip later this summer, me and jordan use to be good buddies til i moved down the shore a ways.

The next two weekends ill be in fargo for open houses and my high school graduation but after that ill be at the lake friday-sunday every day this summer. Ive never really fished muskies seriously on DL. My boats a little 14 foot aluminum deal with bench seats so it makes casting difficult, but i should have a new boat by muskie opener so for sure we will have to do some muskie fishing, and then some partying afterwards. :beer:

did u see the muskie the little Glastris girl in that big cabin by you caught off the dock a summer or two ago? i think it was like 40 some inches, and she caught it on like a barbie rod haha.


----------



## njsimonson

No, I haven't seen her fish, but I heard that one of the girls there was bitten by a muskie while swimming out in front of the creek. That's the "South Shore Legend" anyhow. :roll:


----------



## schultz345

ha i wouldnt be too sure about that myth. muskie attacks are rare and are usually provoked when they do happen.

i think on saturday ill be getting a boat that will be ideal for casting instead of my p.o.s i currently have so this summer ill have to chase some muskies around.


----------



## njsimonson

Right on Schultz, what kind of boat are you looking at getting?

We still rock the Ol' Larson Lund ("Olga") when we're at the cabin. Talk about roughing it! It makes the Grumman look like a Warrior, LOL!


----------



## schultz345

haha im lookin at gettin an alumacraft, actually its from a guy on this forum. Im going to get it this saturday. Its a 16 ft, redone interior with 3 pedestal seats, cd player, livewell, 40 hp yamaha, lowrance x65, and minnkota trolling motor.

Pretty sweet set and and a good deal too. I can send some pics to ya if ya want.


----------



## njsimonson

Got a phone call last night around 9:30. My brother C&R'd a 41 incher on big DL. Pics to come Monday.


----------



## Gooseman678

The skies should be going pretty good right now with the weather. in the last 2 weekend [email protected] 3 that were 42 , 48.5. and 51. Talked to my buddy tonite that had follows and one hook up that never made it to the boat. good luck to all!!! tight lines~!


----------

